# After Receiving 190 Visa Invitation...



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

Dear all,

I recently received the 190 visa invitation nominated by VIC. I appreciate if anyone can do me a favor to clear my confusion below. 

1. What must be completed within the 60-day expiring period? Only online submit button clicked and fees paid, or documents must be uploaded with everything clear?

2. If I cannot prepare the documents well within the 60 days, is it possible to ask for some extra time?

3. I do not need any work experience to claim points. Can I just simply choose "no working experience" in the application, even I actually have working experience?

4. I lodged two application in my EOI, one is 189 and one is 190. If I give up this 190 visa invitation, after 60-day frozen duration, will my previous 189 EOI be automatically becoming active again? Is it counted from the day it previously lodged?

Thank you very much for your help.

Han


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

xd_jh_darking said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I recently received the 190 visa invitation nominated by VIC. I appreciate if anyone can do me a favor to clear my confusion below.
> 
> ...


1. You must submit the application (click the submit button after you paid the fees). Nothing else. 
2. After you submit your application, you can start submitting your documents. After a few weeks you will receive an email from a CO asking for the missing documents and he/she will give you 28days to submit them. You can ask for extension if you need.
3. You need to put all your experience in the application, it is not only for points but also for security checks. There will be a question relating to the points you claimed for your experience and you can select "no work experience"
4. I would think so, but can't say for sure.


----------



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

JoannaAch said:


> 1. You must submit the application (click the submit button after you paid the fees). Nothing else.
> 2. After you submit your application, you can start submitting your documents. After a few weeks you will receive an email from a CO asking for the missing documents and he/she will give you 28days to submit them. You can ask for extension if you need.
> 3. You need to put all your experience in the application, it is not only for points but also for security checks. There will be a question relating to the points you claimed for your experience and you can select "no work experience"
> 4. I would think so, but can't say for sure.


Thank you JoannaAch, for letting me know this. Just clarify the 2nd point. Do you know after completing the online submission within 60 days, how many days do I have to upload the documents except the 28 days a CO asks for extra docs?


----------



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

Can any body certify the 4th point commented by JoannaAch? I am very appreciated for your answers. Thank you.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

xd_jh_darking said:


> Thank you JoannaAch, for letting me know this. Just clarify the 2nd point. Do you know after completing the online submission within 60 days, how many days do I have to upload the documents except the 28 days a CO asks for extra docs?


You have time from when you submit the application until your CO asks for them. And than you have 28 days that CO gave you. I do not know how long it now takes for CO assignment, you can check it on immi website.


----------



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

OK. Now things come the following two points.

1. How long does it usually take after paying the fee and being assigned a CO, during which the documents can be uploaded?

2. I lodged two application in my EOI, one is 189 and one is 190. If I give up this 190 visa invitation, after 60-day frozen duration, will my previous 189 EOI be automatically becoming active again? Is it counted from the day it previously lodged?

Still hope somebody can help with them. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

1. for 190, the average time for getting a Co is 7 weeks. You better get on with getting the documents.
2. If you let this invitation expire, your 189 will become active again, if you have 60 points or more. You are entitled to one more invitation. If you let the second one expire as well, your EOI will be deleted.


----------



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> 1. for 190, the average time for getting a Co is 7 weeks. You better get on with getting the documents.
> 2. If you let this invitation expire, your 189 will become active again, if you have 60 points or more. You are entitled to one more invitation. If you let the second one expire as well, your EOI will be deleted.


Cool. Thank you Alnaibii.


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear,

Today I received an invitation from SA.
Now, is there any provision to SAVE the application after I click "APPLY VISA"?

What are the things should be ready with me prior to click "APPLY VISA"?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

After you apply, you will need to fill in about 20 pages of information. You can save along the way.

What you need to have ready is your Card, with enough money on it. But as I said, you can save the application and pay another day.


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> After you apply, you will need to fill in about 20 pages of information. You can save along the way.
> 
> What you need to have ready is your Card, with enough money on it. But as I said, you can save the application and pay another day.


Thanks a lot. I was scared what if I click and later on get stuck with something.
Now, regarding the amount, will it be mentioned there or I've to calculate myself from the given info in the web?

As per my understanding, for me, my wife and one year old child, the total comes AUD 6,160.00 (AUD 3,520 [for me] + AUD 1,760 [for wife] + AUD 880 [for child]). KINDLY CONFIRM.

On the other hand, I didnt get the following text. Is it applicalble on me??

12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

I had these two queries:

What are the chances of visa getting rejected after you get the invite to apply for visa 190? 

In case of rejection, is the money refunded which we had paid as visa fees ?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

after invite based on my research any rejection is based on your claims or if fraud is involved. refund i highly doubt it if fraud or misrepresentation is involved.

an invite is almost as a confirmed grant. only thing pending is time and supporting documents


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

HassanMorshed said:


> As per my understanding, for me, my wife and one year old child, the total comes AUD 6,160.00 (AUD 3,520 [for me] + AUD 1,760 [for wife] + AUD 880 [for child]). KINDLY CONFIRM.
> 
> On the other hand, I didnt get the following text. Is it applicalble on me??
> 
> ...


Yes, the calculation is correct, however, they will mention the exact sum, on the link to online payment.

Yes, 2nd installment is applicable to your wife, if she doesn't have a proof of functional English (IELTS 4.5, or similar).


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> I had these two queries:
> 
> What are the chances of visa getting rejected after you get the invite to apply for visa 190?
> 
> In case of rejection, is the money refunded which we had paid as visa fees ?


If you can support all your claims, you do not have convictions, and you are in good health, the chances of rejection are slim.

The fees you pay are for analyzing the file. If rejected, the money are gone.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. There are no convictions and all the documents are genuine too. Regarding health, can hypertension + diabetes be a concern? My mother has that and she is dependent on me in the application.


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, the calculation is correct, however, they will mention the exact sum, on the link to online payment.
> 
> Yes, 2nd installment is applicable to your wife, if she doesn't have a proof of functional English (IELTS 4.5, or similar).


Dear Alnaibii,

My wife have IELTS (she got 6.5 overall) exam result but while submitting the EOI, I didnt claim her points at that time. So, still the 2nd installment will apply on me?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, just upload the IELTS result under Proof of English for her, and you will be fine. But it needs to be taken less than a year ago. IELTS for dependents is valid for one year only.


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear Alnaibii,

Just few more answers will be great.

1) Do I also need to have the PCC ready before applying for visa or shall I wait and apply first?
2) Usually how long it takes to assign a CO and finalize everything?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

1. No, PCC can be added later
2. There is no usually. There are visas granted within one month, and other people waiting for years. The trend now is a few months, if everything is OK.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

If you are from High Risk nations as defined by DIPB it could take up to a year or more. Some surprisingly within a month, some 3-6 months


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, the calculation is correct, however, they will mention the exact sum, on the link to online payment.
> 
> Yes, 2nd installment is applicable to your wife, if she doesn't have a proof of functional English (IELTS 4.5, or similar).


Hi sir,

I just got a state sponsorship for Queensland for 190 visa. iam going to aplly for me and wife. Please advice me what are documents should i need to prepare for my wife before apply visa in skill select. She finished bachelors degree in anna university currently not working . Thanks in advance for your help


Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you are not claiming points for your wife, then nothing special needs to be prepared. Birth certificate, Marriage certificate, passport, PCC. They give a list once you lodge your visa.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> If you are not claiming points for your wife, then nothing special needs to be prepared. Birth certificate, Marriage certificate, passport, PCC. They give a list once you lodge your visa.


Thanks for the reply please advice me the list details I will prepare in advance before apply thanks


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

Hassan_001 said:


> Dear Alnaibii,
> 
> My wife have IELTS (she got 6.5 overall) exam result but while submitting the EOI, I didnt claim her points at that time. So, still the 2nd installment will apply on me?


Hello,

Congrats on your grant. I need to know whether scanned colour copy of the documents are sufficient or I need to get the documents certified before uploading them?


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
I filled the complete Visa application form, only part left is clicking on submit tab.
I have 2 doubts at this point.
1. When I will be redirected to Visa Fee option? Still i did not see any Fee option. Will this option comes after submission?
2. Till now I have not got options to upload docs, Will this be done only once CO is allocated to me ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You need to pay before you submit, after you pay your fee you can upload all docs


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Thx Alnaibii for ur response,

But I am not getting any option to pay before submit .... neither I am getting any option to upload docs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gkvithia said:


> If you are from High Risk nations as defined by DIPB it could take up to a year or more. Some surprisingly within a month, some 3-6 months


It seems like most people get within 2-4 month (i.e. 60-120 days) 

However, some countries, like Pakistan - tend to have waiting time of 100+ days usually.


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

can anybody please help ...
I am stuck at this point ..
I am submitting visa application using Immi account, I filled 17 pages , at the end of 17th page I have submit option. But till submit stage I dont have option to pay visa Fee and even no option to upload docs. Will fee pay and doc upload option comes after submit?
any help is much appreciated ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Take a leap of faith and click submit


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I've recently submitted the invitation and paid application fee of AUD 350 for NSW (190 Class). Can you let me know the process after submitting the invitation.


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have recently lodged my visa for state sponsorship 190 category and now I have received another invite to apply for a visa for 189 category. I had submitted two EOI.

Shall I inform the authorities or wait till it gets expired?


----------

